# Florentine kitchen knives



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

A designer Tomer Botner .
The blades have been created with the help of 17 local suppliers, craftsmen and professionals from Tel Aviv's Florentine neighborhood, made from materials sourced from the area. The knives comprise Botner's final project for the Shenkar School of Engineering and Design, imagined as a way to showcase Florentine's place as a thriving hub of Israeli culture.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]

I posted this for the design aspects 
a little some thing different.


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

Once the wedge is set in the hilt, the handle is then sealed and the knife given an individual number. Form follows function as the colored rings stripe the knife in a playful spectrum. The shape is a bit of a departure from the traditional Western chef's knife, using a highly curved spine and blade for rocking-style chopping.




[/IMG]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, very interesting look to them. I'm liking them aesthetically!


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

ah one more 



[/IMG]

The numbering tag is different.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty cool (certainly different).

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JKerr (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool. I wonder if that perpendicular piece that's protruding from the ferrule would make a pinch grip uncomfortable though?


----------



## Pbrennan (Sep 23, 2012)

Those knives are wild looking! Any idea what steel is used and where one could purchase?
Patrick


----------



## Don Nguyen (Sep 23, 2012)

I found this site with a lot more of some of his WIP pictures:

http://florentinekitchenknives.tumblr.com/


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 23, 2012)

he is looking for funding, I don't think they are in production yet.


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

Little update the steel baron is providing the steel and Lamson is cutting the pattern they have 4 more days for there funding and there almost there .
It is a interesting the marketing the funding social network projects for people to custom adjust there knife's 
[video=youtube_share;jZ84b3D1bYs]http://youtu.be/jZ84b3D1bYs[/video]



link to the funding:
http://igg.me/p/193475


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Been following his posts on facebook and tumblr. Been interested in his knives.

Anybody here get a knife from him yet? how is it? Thoughts?

=D


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2013)

is it just the photo or does this seem like it has less belly?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, and the ferrule area is different/ more comfortable looking. Also, I like the natural tones better than the colorful rings....


----------

